# Let’s see those Frog Legs!!!



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

Let’s see those golden frog legs!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> View attachment 885697


Ahhh so cute!!!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

We typically refer to this as "spatchcock puppy".


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

SoCalEngr said:


> We typically refer to this as "spatchcock puppy".


OMGOSH😂


----------



## goldengirl25 (Dec 4, 2020)

My puppy's favorite position!


----------



## goldengirl25 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ugh, he is just too cute!


----------

